# 2005 NPC National Bodybuilding & Fitness Championships.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

*For Bill Wilmore, Three's a Charm*


Written by: Shawn Perine

*After consecutive runner-up placings (to Mat DuVall in '03 and Chris Cook in '04), Florida's Bill Wilmore has risen to the top of the Superheavyweight class at the 2005 NPC Nationals here in Atlanta. The 251-pounder also took overall honors to go with the pro status qualification he earned as one of the evening's seven class winners.

In the Heavies, hometown favorite Jonathan Rowe's victory brought much of the packed Hyatt Regency ballroom to its feet. The Artist Formerly Known As Roc Shabazz's Training Partner shared an emotional moment with his wife and daughter backstage as he realized that he had finally joined his brother in iron in the ranks of the IFBB. Mike Ergas, despite bringing what was far and away his most complete package ever to the stage, took the runner-up spot, and couldn't hide his displeasure over a decision that was exceptionally close.

Charles "Stingray" Arde improved dramatically between Friday and Saturday and was a deserving winner in the Lightheavyweight class. With impossibly wide clavicles and a winning smile the San Jose, CA resident should prove to be a popular pro next year.

In a class so close that it was opened to judging this evening (as opposed to the other six, which were judged solely last night), Tricky Jackson squeaked past Garrett Allin. Tricky's routine was, as always, electrifying - the best in the show - and certainly didn't hurt his cause in the end. Allin's physique was no less stellar than Jackson's by any means. But, as they say, there can be only one winner, and tonight, in the Middleweights, it was Jackson.

2005 Overall Team Universe winner Jose Raymond, he of the Pepsodent smile, dominated yet another Welterweight class. The Natural-And-Proud-Of-It athlete will take his protanned show on the road next week, to China, as he vies for top honors in the IFBB World Championships.

Lightweight winner Sereiryth Leandre combined full muscle bellies, exceptional hardness and excellent proportions to convince the judging panel that he ruled his class.

42-year-old Roland Huff showed his tight midsection and impressive arms to good advantage as he took the nod in the Bantamweights. Look for the retired Army man to hit a pro stage in '06.

Overall Steve Karel's Nationals were run with clocklike precision and at a sprinter's pace, despite featuring nearly 300 competitors. The always-glib Lonnie Teper kept things moving along nicely at the evening finals and Pam Betz made the show's inner workings hum like Pavarotti in the shower. Kudos as well to the judging team who, somehow, managed to stay alert and composed through a solid day and a half of work.

Congratulations to Roland Huff, Sereiryth Leandre, Jose Raymond, Tricky Jackson, Charles Ray Arde, Jonathan Rowe and Big Bill Wilmore, champions all!

Final Placings
Bantamweight
1. Roland Huff
2. David Candy
3. Fernando Abaco
4. George Gibson
5. Rafael Campuzano

Lightweight
1. Sereiryth Leandre
2. Henderson Gordon
3. Robert E. Lee
4. Kelly Pettiford
5. Perry McRae

Welterweight
1. Jose Raymond
2. Abiu Feliz
3. Carlo Filippone
4. Kevin Creeden
5. Sean Smith

Middleweight
1. Tricky Jackson
2. Garrett Allin
3. Daryl Gee
4. Jesse Duque
5. Joshua Fred

Light-Heavyweight
1. Charles Ray Arde
2. Charles Dixon
3. Mark Erpelding
4. David Truly
5. Vinny Galanti

Heavyweight
1. Jonathan Rowe
2. Michael Ergas
3. Darrell Terrell
4. Sebastian Zona
5. Kent McLean

Super-Heavyweight
1. Bill Wilmore*
2. Leo Ingram
3. Rudy Richards
4. Desmond Miller
5. James Bivens

*Overall winner


Competitor Names and Badge Numbers:

Men's Bantamweight Bodybuilding
122) Scott Foster
123) Rafael Campuzano
124) A. Hugh Rutledge
125) Michael Manavian
126) Tim Sahr
127) Fernando Abaco
128) Randy Jackson Sr.
129) George Gibson
130) Johnny McKnight
131) Roland Huff
132) Tommy Rodriguez
133) Kurt Windisch
134) David Candy

Men's Lightweight Bodybuilding
136) Leonardo Ortiz
137) Dale Pierce
138) Rey Ronquilio
139) Perry McRae
140) Gene R. Johnson
141) Curtis Jones
142) Larry Anderson
143) Sereiryth Leandre
144) Shane Pritchard
145) Michael Wick
146) Kelly Pettiford
147) Felipe Cordero
148) Henderson Gordon
149) Wills Francois
150) Marvin Whitehead
151) Bill Matthews
152) Leon Daniels
153) Robert E. Lee
154) Jack Oehlers
155) Roosevelt Woodard
156) Leonardo Pacheco

Men's Welterweight Bodybuilding
158) Abiu Feliz
159) Ryan Walters
160) Carlo Filippone
161) Hector Cruz
162) Andre Prue
163) Philip Tribble
164) Al Auguste
165) John Caraccio
166) Mark Harris
167) Clifton Holcomb
168) Jose Raymond
169) Sean Smith
170) Jerry Miller
171) Danny Muscelli
172) Kevin Creeden

Men's Middleweight Bodybuilding
173) Reynaldo Montalvo
174) Joshua Fred
175) Stoil Stoilov
176) Michael Pariso
177) Paul White
178) Daniel Rocha
179) Jonathan Oxford
180) Eddie Foster
181) Robert Krieder
182) Garrett Allin
183) Tricky Jackson
184) Andre Ewing
185) Chris Day
186) Lorenzo Newton
187) Daniel Belanger
188) Daryl Gee
189) John Schneider
190) Ron Wright
191) Anthony Marmon
192) Jesse Duque
193) Jamie Ibone
194) Corwin Hayes
195) Robert Ambersley
196) Brian Hoydic
197) Marcelo Carayeo
198) Ali Washington

Men's Light-Heavyweight Bodybuilding
199) Jason Wojciechowski
200) Orlando A. Smith
201) Lamont Billings
202) Michael D. Smith
203) Rodney Burton
204) George Wright
205) Chris Donaldson
206) David Truley
207) Lee Banks
208) Brian Saltzman
209) Dennis Cheatham
210) Michael Lockett
211) Rock Martinez
212) Vinny Galanti
213) John Lewis
214) Eddie Linda
215) Marcos Teixeira
216) Edgar Cabrera
217) Tim Liggins
218) Johnathan Johnson
219) Miguel Perez-Martinez
220) Paul Reneman
221) Andrew Mitchell
222) Eric Anderson
223) Anthony Pettigrew
224) Ali Mokalled
225) Jay Walters
226) Stephan Connally
227) Chad Havunen
228) Bobby Thompson
229) Mark Erpelding
230) Ronald Torres-Gonzalez
231) Charles Dixon
232) Charles Arde
233) Keith Montgomery
234) Christopher Hobbs
235) Justin Miller
236) William J. Owens

Men's Heavyweight Bodybuilding
238) Winstan Yang
239) Randy Moore
240) Sean Calder
241) Jeff Schwartzer
242) Jonathan Rowe
243) Steve Mcleod
244) Faramarz Aghazadeh
245) Angelo Saffore
246) Michael Ergas
247) Vladimir Kogan
248) Miguel Joseph
249) Tony Haines
250) Parenthesis Devers
251) Greg Jones
252) Quentin Pullin
253) Gus Carter
254) Darrell Terrell
255) Grigori Atoyan
256) David Coleman
257) Sebastian Zona
258) Anthony Dodd
259) Mark Perry
260) Isaiah Nelson
261) Dietrich Horsey
262) Rodney Fisher
263) Tab Hunter
264) Gerald Peden
265) Ernesto Osorio
266) Osamah Ahmad
267) Gregory Davis
268) Douglas E. Hall II
269) Shaun Crump
270) Curtis Bryant
271) Bryan Wells
272) Ron Thompson
273) Perry Black
274) Shawn McKinney
275) Kevin Tomasiri
276) Ken McLean
277) Brandon Lowe
278) Kevin White
279) Timothy Gaillard
280) Ben White
281) Maurice Mays

Men's Super-Heavyweight Bodybuilding
282) Jason Dayberry
283) Sean Allen
284) Leo Ingram
285) Blair Mone
286) James Ward
287) Todd Mendelsohn
288) James Bivens
289) Gabriel Moen
290) Marcus Hudson
291) Bil Wilmore
292) Victor Tringalli
293) Norman Hingle
294) Joe Barker
295) Rudy Richards
296) Chris Carter
297) Shawn Mulvaney
298) Ambrose Middleton
299) David Schachterle
300) Martinez Scorza
301) Brian Attebery
302) Ken Swearingen
303) Steven Reese
304) Patrick Murray
305) Desmond Miller
306) Judson Cherry






*

*Overall Winner: William Wilmore*


----------

